# Carbon Exacta arrows from Wally??



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Bought a few for each of my kids. My son is hitting right were he wants to hit. And my daughter is bulls eying well. I cut my daughters and they cut no different in the arrow saw. The only thing I did was change the insert. I didn't like the uneven surface. 

Hutch


----------

